# Hygetropin HGH Blood Test Results



## grind4it (Dec 18, 2012)

Below you will find my blood test results for the Hygetropin HGH. I use a protocol that is a little diffrent from most. I use 5iu vs. 10iu, why? When I first started testing GH I could only run 5iu without getting crippling side effects....literally.

With that said, for the sake of running a "bro science, controled test" I am continuing to run 5iu so I can compare the test results against each other. 

My current cycle has me up to 8iu, but again for the sake of this test and my established testing protocol I ran 5iu.

I took off 4 days from my cycle to try and let my body get back to normal.

I did 5iu intramuscle 3 hours and 12 minutes prior to the blood being drawn.

10.5 not bad at 5iu...not my best number but still respectable. 

Next week I am going to start running the balnce of the kit to see if there is any improvment of water retention over the Rips. I'll try to post up what I come up with

Grind


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 18, 2012)

Good man. Thanks for doing these.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 18, 2012)

yhea, I ****ed up. heres the link....I think


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Grind for doing this. I'll be doing a comparison on Novos vs. Rips soon and post up results. !SHRUGS!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 18, 2012)

I think you GH numbers suck bad bro, I got 34.8 on 8iu.

I mean for the price to pay for them that is shitty numbers I can get blue tops that will test that or better.

Not trying to be a dick but I now what the numbers should be and if you pinned 10iu that would be at 21 score which sucks for top labeled GH that is more like generic numbers.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 18, 2012)

I just looked at your Riptropin test at 5iu and it's a 23.6 which is over double the Hygetropin test this should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 18, 2012)

I just looked at you Blue Top score it's higher then the Hygetropin score, them Hyge's suck bro but at least they have GH in them.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 18, 2012)

Man we really need an edit button again, stupid not to have one!

You get more Water from Rip's because they have more GH in them and they are highly over dosed you can not camepare water with the same iu shots of different labels unless they are are identical in dosage and potency.

People can't get it through their heads you need to pin much less with Rip's!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Dec 18, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Man we really need an edit button again, stupid not to have one!
> 
> 
> People can't get it through their heads you need to pin much less with Rip's!



^^^^x2  I pinned 2iu/day hyges for seven days with minimal sides. Then I pinned 2iu/day of rips and looked like I had contracted Elephantiasis


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

not too excited to see this.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 18, 2012)

Leg day must be a bitch for that guy


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 18, 2012)

Capt'n Ron said:


> ^^^^x2  I pinned 2iu/day hyges for seven days with minimal sides. Then I pinned 2iu/day of rips and looked like I had contracted Elephantiasis



Popeye's son sit to eat his spinach and brakes out in mass calves!


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 18, 2012)

that look like a really bad bee stink my friend!!!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Dec 18, 2012)

I was just saying from my minimal experience, the sides from rips, ie. water retention, are more for the same dose. Therefore I agree the rips are stronger per unit volume. I am going to dial it back to 1iu of the rips per day for a week or so and then slowly ramp up. My ankles and feet did puff up enough that my ankle bones were barely noticeable.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 19, 2012)

Agreed. These are by far my lowest numbers. With that said it's still real GH. 

I thought I would give them a spin. I like the idea of the Hyget being cleaner than most of the other Chinese crap out there. It's impossible for me to justify the cost based on these numbers. 

I would like to say it is possible that I am an outlier. What really needs to happen is for someone else to step up and get blood work done to either validate or discount my results. Lets face it; this shit crosses the Pacific, is handled by the postal system and then is reconstituted by a red neck.

This is why I consider the blood work posted as "broscience" there are to many variables. Unfortunantly there is not a Third party lab that tests for the underground users.....just us bros



gymrat827 said:


> not too excited to see this.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I just looked at your Riptropin test at 5iu and it's a 23.6 which is over double the Hygetropin test this should tell you all you need to know.



this is whats got me....  cant get over it.  Im testing mine soon.


----------

